# Security PIN timeout



## samgod13 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have to use a PIN since this is a work phone but since I moved from ComRom to CM7 and now TSM Pool Party there isn't a 20 minute delay on entering the PIN. This means I have to enter it every time I unlock my phone which leads to my friends (or worse) seeing it when I show them things on my phone (like how awesome Pool Party is). Am I missing something or is this a "feature" of Gingerbread? Thanks for your help, you're the best.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

There's an app called "Delayed Lock" on the market that can control that, the developer also has a ton of plugins to make it delay specifically when on wifi, or location based, or whatever. It's really useful.
https://market.android.com/search?q=pub:j4velin&so=1&c=apps

Open in Google Docs Viewer
Open link in new tab
Open link in new window
Open link in new incognito window

Download file
Copy link address
Edit PDF File on PDFescape.com


----------

